# Bergwerk Bikes nur noch über Direktvertrieb?



## teleho (27. Juni 2005)

Kann ich die Bergwerk Bikes jetzt nur noch direkt bei Bergwerk bestellen? Gibts irgendwo Möglichkeiten, die Bikes mal direkt anzuschauen und probezufahren, bevor man eins kauft?


----------



## tomblume (27. Juni 2005)

wenn man die Ankündigungen der neuen GF liest, dann wird wieder ein Händlernetz aufgebaut. Du wohnst in München -fahr doch zu Charly`s Bike Point nach Oberau.
Website:
http://www.charlys-bike-point.de/

Der kann sicher weiterhelfen.

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alphaomega (4. Juli 2005)

Bis jetzt hat sich Bergwerk noch bei keinem mir bekannten Händler gemeldet...
Wir Händler gehen davon aus, dasz Bergwerk wieder nur über Direktvertrieb arbeiten möchte - wobei das Wort wieder hier natürlich nicht wirklich passt...


----------

